
Stack Overflow Is Down - elwell
https://stackoverflow.com/
======
kp995
SQL Server instability!

[https://twitter.com/Nick_Craver/status/1156243864182804480](https://twitter.com/Nick_Craver/status/1156243864182804480)

------
natrik
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20566536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20566536)

------
elwell
> Stack Overflow is currently offline for maintenance

~~~
kaushikt
Nothing on their twitter -
[https://twitter.com/StackStatus](https://twitter.com/StackStatus)

